
How is the state of virtualization these days? Is Virtualbox or VMware better? - noble_pleb
I came across this seven years old reddit thread[1] which generally advocates VMWare and proclaims Virtualbox as &quot;sluggish&quot;. But that was seven years ago, are the state of things the same these days? What would you recommend to a beginner who is still learning virtualization?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;windows&#x2F;comments&#x2F;19appt&#x2F;virtualbox_vs_vmware&#x2F;
======
jlgaddis
VirtualBox has improved tremendously in the last seven years. In that same
time, progress on VMware Fusion and Workstation has slowed (they got rid of
most of the dev teams, if I remember correctly).

I'd recommend just sticking with VirtualBox unless VMware has some feature(s)
you need and/or you have the extra money to blow.

You can even start with VirtualBox and move to VMware later if you find a
reason to. You can easily convert any existing VMs back and forth, etc.

\---

(I've got a full vSphere cluster here in my home lab and VMware Workstation on
my workstation and primary laptop. I've decided that I won't be giving VMware
any more money, though.)

------
tiernano
VirtualBox is free. Download it and try it out and you won't loose anything.
If your on Windows Pro, Hyper-V is in the box. I spend most of my time on
Windows inside Hyper-V and my Linux box uses VMware workstation. Haven't used
VirtialBox in a while, but as I said, it's free. Download it and try it out!

------
n-gauge
Docker?

~~~
tiernano
And what does docker run inside? Unless your running Linux on your desktop or
using Windows Containers, you still need some sort of Virtualization....
Windows used Hyper-V and the Hyper-V components. MacOs uses something else...
but it's still needed...

